
Israeli Startup Map. Amazing concentration. The next Silicon Valley? - jackyyappp
http://mappedinisrael.com/
======
simonsarris
If we're seriously going to ask "The next Silicon Vallley?" then it's worth
asking if Boston, NYC, etc would look all that different.

In fact, I would gander that there must be metropolitan areas of the world
that have more startups per square mile/km.

Israel is 20,000km/sq

NYC is 1,200 km/sq (metro area 30,670 km/sq, but we can discount a lot of it
if we're just looking for a concentration)

Boston metro area is 12,000km/sq

I'd imagine the "concentration" is higher in these two cities, but maybe not.
Does anyone have any data?

 _EDIT:_ boston.areastartups.com claims that Boston has 1511 startups. This
map lists 628.

~~~
yossilac
But if you're looking just at NYC or Boston, shouldn't you be looking at just
Tel Aviv or Herzlia? Two small cities that host about 80% of Israeli startups.

~~~
simonsarris
Yes, though its possible that doing so might make the numbers even worse for
Israel /Tel Aviv in the comparison.

To be really fair we have to compare roughly the same population density areas
I suppose. But if we're asking ourselves if "Israel" (which may be too
nebulous and maybe we should say "Tel Aviv") is the next Silicon Valley, and
we can point to any region that has a greater concentration of startups (aside
from silicon valley), then the premise of the title becomes a little odd.

In other words, its worth asking if the map actually presents an "amazing
concentration" or simply a normal-for-a-tech-metro-area concentration. Maybe
it is amazin, but maybe its simply a "just plain average" concentration.

And so I'd love to see more data here, because I would guess that its not
particularly out of line with NYC/Boston/etc and, if anything, the
concentration in those metro areas is greater.

~~~
yossilac
But Israel is not a tech-metro-area, that's my point. Roughly 60% desert with
sparse population in the south, and rural areas in the north. The tech scene
is almost exclusively in Tel Aviv/Herzlia/Haifa.

------
phamilton
The real metric is density of funding. I don't just mean potential funds, but
frequent funding of startups.

For example, Utah has a pretty high concentration (per capita) of startups,
but investors are extremely risk averse. I've heard countless tales of
startups having difficulty getting local funding and looking elsewhere.

~~~
endtime
[http://www.arcticstartup.com/2011/06/15/vc-per-capita-
europe...](http://www.arcticstartup.com/2011/06/15/vc-per-capita-
europe-7-us-72-israel-142) implies (nationwide numbers only) that it is quite
high...

------
troymc
The city name is obscured by all the red markers; the highest concentration is
in and around Tel Aviv.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tel_Aviv>

------
tzury
In our floor alone, there are 4 startups including ours (reblaze.com), and
they are all missing.

In our street there are dozens, and only one appears.

I just added ours, but viewers shall realize there are (many) more.

------
komapc
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicon_Wadi>

------
gringomorcego
Why do Americans require a Visa to stay there?

~~~
hbbio
Because non-Americans (Europeans, Israelis, etc.) require a Visa to stay in
the US?

~~~
gringomorcego
You don't need a visa to stay in Puerto Rico.

